# Dual Sim für Iphone



## Quadrati (13 Mai 2017)

Suche verzweifelt eine Dual Sim Lösung für Iphone 7
Aktuell finde ich nur SIM Umschalter für alte IPhones
kennt jemand etwas aktuelles das auch wirklich funktioniert ?


----------



## Lauser3 (4 Juni 2017)

Es gibt nur Umschalter, die meines Erachtens aber zum einen unschönes Kabelgefummel bedeuten und weiters kann man die beiden Karten dann noch immer nicht gleichzeitig nutzen, nur eben umschalten !
Lauser


----------



## Heiko (4 Juni 2017)

Mir ist der Nutzen eines Umschalters nicht ganz klar. Dual-SIM könnte ich ja zur Not noch verstehen (wobei sich das auch anders lösen lässt), aber Umschalter?


----------



## Karlosi (1 Juli 2017)

ja aber geht denn niocht mit dem aktuellen iPhone schon ESIM, also prallel zur SIm ?


----------



## Schnurrer (26 August 2017)

nein aber mit iPhone 8 soll es gehen


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2017)

Das iPhone 8 soll zwar eine Dualcamera haben, von Dual-SIM konnte ich jedoch nirgends ein Gerücht lesen. Bei über 1000 $ wäre das aber wünschenswert. Am 12.09. werden wir es erfahren.


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2017)

Quadrati schrieb:


> Suche verzweifelt eine Dual Sim Lösung für Iphone 7


https://www.2-phones-in-1.com/dual-...MIoouosYr31QIVIRbTCh0NbQhkEAQYASABEgKCcfD_BwE


> Dual SIM Adapter iPhone 7


http://www.g-telware.de/apple/iphone-7-7-plus/index.html


> GTSI7G Triple/ Dual SIM Adapter Karte Card digital iPhone 7


usw :  https://www.google.de/search?source...1.0....0...1..64.psy-ab..1.1.71.0.tdrwfEn06no


----------

